# Rating between driver and rider app is different



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I noticed I took a hit last night, so I was curious to see if there were any timing issues with ratings between driver and rider app. So I jump on the rider app and request a ride. I get the ping on my driver app and accept. Although I lost 0.02, it still rounds off to the nearest 10th. I was 4.79, dropped to 4.77. Rider app shows 4.80. 

Which leads me to believe if I drop under 4.75, it will go straight to 4.70 which will drastically accelerate the chances of deactivation or PAX cancellations.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> I noticed I took a hit last night, so I was curious to see if there were any timing issues with ratings between driver and rider app. So I jump on the rider app and request a ride. I get the ping on my driver app and accept. Although I lost 0.02, it still rounds off to the nearest 10th. I was 4.79, dropped to 4.77. Rider app shows 4.80.
> 
> Which leads me to believe if I drop under 4.75, it will go straight to 4.70 which will drastically accelerate the chances of deactivation or PAX cancellations.


Yeah, that's the way it works. The driver app shows to two decimal places and the pax app to one decimal place.

I don't think you'd get more cancelations as a 4.7 - most of the drivers I have had have had this rating. It's probably the most common rating.

As far as deactivation, if you're at 4.77 you're .17 away from the 4.6 threshold, which is a lot.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Just like when we receive a ping it only shows one decimal place for the rider rating


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Thats weird i got a request from a rider with 2 decimal places


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

SydX said:


> Thats weird i got a request from a rider with 2 decimal places


Have never see it here, wonder if it's an Aussie thing.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, that's the way it works. The driver app shows to two decimal places and the pax app to one decimal place.
> 
> I don't think you'd get more cancelations as a 4.7 - most of the drivers I have had have had this rating. It's probably the most common rating.
> 
> ...


Got it. Thx!


----------

